

Modern Language Wars: A Look at PHP, Python and Ruby on Rails - Ryoku
http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/19396

======
No1
This "article" is just a repost of infographics from
<http://www.udemy.com/blog/modern-language-wars/> (Nov 16, 2012). The
infographics are pretty but of questionable value.

